# Scott fit, waiting to order!



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Wellllllllllll the order form is filled out, and ready to go... however I just can't make up my mind! I am 5'11" and have shorter legs, I just feel like I have a strange body size. Anyways, right now I ride a 56cm Sworks, I am trying to decide on the Scott, 54 or 56. I have a 56 in the shop and it feels a bit larger than my Spec... I just can't decide what size to ride. What do you all ride and how tall are you?

Thanks,.
K


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

Can't help you with the sizing, but I'm curious. What shop are you going through. No dealers near me, but I'd like to try a CR1. You're in Bloomington IN, right? I'm about 3 hours away near Bloomington IL.

Hey, did you do Hilly this year? Great weather!!


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello IUBIKE
I am 6.2 and I have a Large ( 56) with long legs and short torso.
Cheers


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Yes, I did do the Hilly and it was by all means the best bicycle ride I have ever had in the states. Perfect roads and even better weather, I managed to not even drink half a bottle of water, just never even got thirsty . Yup I am in B town and CR1 was ordered as well as Full Record so it should be a fun ride. I KNOW I am the only person in Indiana with a CR1 SL (Grey Front) and Full Record so if you ever spot me or come to B town stop by the shop (Bloomington Cyclery) where I work and it is yours for a test ride!

K


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Same size as you...5'11", with 30" inseam(short legs,short arms, looong torso). Absolutely get the 56(L)! I rode it and the 54(M) and you will feel cramped on the 54 and need at least a 120mm stem and a setback seatpost. I got my Scott CR1 Pro 3 weeks ago and absolutely love it. Mine is full Ultegra, although I like the Campy shifters better, the Campy drivetrain was very clunky, prolly because of lower grade parts.

Get the 56!

The Flash


----------

